# Seamless belts?



## Eamon Burke (Jun 5, 2011)

Who makes belts with the least seam "hump" where the belt is connected to itself? That little bump drives me crazy sometimes.

And does the leather belt from Lee Valley have a giant bump in it like that? Seems to me that it would be very hard to do accurate finishing work on an edge with a belt that has a hill in it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not really bothered by the splice joints on most belts but I also buy mostly expensive belts for on platen work. For sharpening I use cheap SiC belts but I don't sharpen on platen so this isn't an issue.

On leather belts, it doesn't matter where you get them, they'll all have humps and will only get worse as they stretch out. Some will even give you the added feature of slapping about and walking side to side like a snake.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 5, 2011)

I've only notice the bump on really cheap belts. I get most of my belts from trugrit and don't notice any bump on them.


----------



## StephanFowler (Jun 5, 2011)

none of the structured abrasive belts will have a "hump"

Blaze
Gator
3m 976
Norax

etc.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> On leather belts, it doesn't matter where you get them, they'll all have humps and will only get worse as they stretch out. Some will even give you the added feature of slapping about and walking side to side like a snake.


 
I know I've heard you rave about power-stropping on leather belts...doesn't this wobble affect the quality of the outcome? Seems like it would be pretty imprecise.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I know I've heard you rave about power-stropping on leather belts...doesn't this wobble affect the quality of the outcome? Seems like it would be pretty imprecise.




Although I'd prefer a smoother ride it's not at all a problem in the end results.


----------

